# Rescued a ill/injured Mourning Dove.. and now I am lost. :)



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi!
I am new here and I found this website while looking to see if I could find anything about helping injured Mourning doves, or what illness they possibly can come down with. But with no prevail. She was laying on the ground and when we got close to shoo her away she didn't fly or move to well. She was laying on the ground crooked. Like she was stuck in one position. We scooped her up and put her in a nice cage with food and water.( I have chickens so I put some of their grain with her and warmish water.)
She had ants crawling on her when he picked her up and also alot of feces stuck to her, not to be graphic but it was as if she ate a nut or something she couldn't digest and it was stuck and backing up her bowel movements. We cleaned up and removed the obstruction as best as we could.
She was really, really tired and not as responsive as she should be to humans for a wild bird. 

I was wondering if anyone knew what she had or what I should do...

Thanks


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi duppy, she sounds like she is in very rough shape what town are you in???
for now take her out of the cage and put her in a cardboard box with holes punched in for air, line it with something cozy like fleece and put a heating pad on low under half the box.
did you remove an obstruction from her vent??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little dove. 
Obviously she is very sick and it is hard to tell what is going with her, it could be a number of things and she will need most likely antibiotic treatment if she hasn't something viral going on.
For now place her in a semidark, quiet and warm place, offer some water in a deepish bowl and see if she drinks.
I would recommend to take her to a licenced rehabber first thing in the morning.
Can you let us know where you're located?

Reti


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> hi duppy, she sounds like she is in very rough shape what town are you in???
> for now take her out of the cage and put her in a cardboard box with holes punched in for air, line it with something cozy like fleece and put a heating pad on low under half the box.
> did you remove an obstruction from her vent??


I'm in the springfield area in Mass. Alright I'll get right on that!
Um I removed a hard mass from her rear, and a bunch of green goo.. But I dont know if I removed all of it because Im not a vet


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Reti said:


> Thank you for helping this little dove.
> Obviously she is very sick and it is hard to tell what is going with her, it could be a number of things and she will need most likely antibiotic treatment if she hasn't something viral going on.
> For now place her in a semidark, quiet and warm place, offer some water in a deepish bowl and see if she drinks.
> I would recommend to take her to a licenced rehabber first thing in the morning.
> ...


Aww.. Thats not good! I hope she doesnt have anything serious.. But thanks for your help/advice!
I'm in the springfield area in Mass.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

not sure who is out your way, do you think you can get her to tufts in grafton??? you can tell them i'll do the after care if they need me, jodi swenson in gloucester.


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

oo, thats a bit of a drive.. I'll be in Holyoke in the morning and I can see if I will have time tomorrow. It sucks because tomorrow is a crammed day for me. I really want to save her life. I hope I can get there!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can take her there 24 hours a day, you can take her to the emergency room even if the wildlife clinic is closed


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it's an hour drive according to mapquest, i know it's far, it's the same distance for me, but if you can get her there they will give her the emergency treatment she needs if it's not to late.


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yeah? Does it cost extra to admit her into the ER?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it doesn't cost anything, they ask for a donation, and it would be nice of you to donate if your can afford it, but you don't have to


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh Thats good to know! I'll keep that in mind and try my hardest to get her there tomorrow afternoonish!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

have you tried to see if she will drink?? dip her beak just a tiny bit into some water and see if she drinks.
do you have a eye dropper or a small syringe??


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> have you tried to see if she will drink?? dip her beak just a tiny bit into some water and see if she drinks.
> do you have a eye dropper or a small syringe??


I did try when we first brought her in, but she didn't drink.. Sadly though about half hour after posting she passed away..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, i'm sorry, usually if you get an adult bird who is in that much trouble most of the time it's much to late.
thank you so much for trying to save her


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

at least she was safe and warm when she passed away


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> at least she was safe and warm when she passed away


Yeah.. I suppose but I wish she could have had a better ending.


----------

